
Show HN: Twitter Auto Replies from Multiple Twitter Accounts Randomly - sensq
https://sensq.com
======
sensq
Sensq helps you to setup twitter auto-replies with custom triggers in some
personalised messages by multiple Twitter accounts randomly in 10 seconds.

